# First Fountain Pen Critique



## ivieli (Jan 24, 2021)

My first attempt in making a pen to fit a Sailor King of Pens nib. The pen blank is called Earth Magic from the Carolina Pen Company. Thoughts?


----------



## jalbert (Jan 24, 2021)

For a first fountain pen, that’s a very good attempt. Incorporating a more difficult to use KOP nib is commendable, and a nice departure from the standard Jowo and bock nibs. You did a nice finishing job as well. Although flush cap, clipless pens are not my preference, the proportions look good, and the barrel step does not look unreasonably large. I especially like that you did not cut a recess or gutter behind the cap threads. That completely blows a nice transition from section, to threads, to body, and has become an unfortunate trend in penmaking.
Some things I would recommend:
-seat your nib unit all the way. It bothers me to see the housing of the unit protruding from the section. 
-consider moving the barrel step back a few mm, as it moves the step away from your thumb and fingers when you are gripping the pen. 
-grab a nylon dremel brush to clean up your threads with. That with a bit of polishing compound does a nice job cleaning the threads.

Good work! Keep it up


----------



## Darrin (Jan 24, 2021)

Everything he said above applies, and I personally would have rounded the cap a little more at the top.
Other than that, this is a stunning first pen and you should be proud!
Well done!


----------



## ivieli (Jan 24, 2021)

jalbert said:


> For a first fountain pen, that’s a very good attempt. Incorporating a more difficult to use KOP nib is commendable, and a nice departure from the standard Jowo and bock nibs. You did a nice finishing job as well. Although flush cap, clipless pens are not my preference, the proportions look good, and the barrel step does not look unreasonably large. I especially like that you did not cut a recess or gutter behind the cap threads. That completely blows a nice transition from section, to threads, to body, and has become an unfortunate trend in penmaking.
> Some things I would recommend:
> -seat your nib unit all the way. It bothers me to see the housing of the unit protruding from the section.
> -consider moving the barrel step back a few mm, as it moves the step away from your thumb and fingers when you are gripping the pen.
> ...


Thank you for your feedback, I will follow your suggestions.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 24, 2021)

Very nice pen.  There are circumferential tool (or sanding) marks visible on barrel and cap; I would spend some more time getting rid of them to achieve a perfect finish.


----------



## magpens (Jan 24, 2021)

Very commendable pen !!!! . You can feel justly proud of it !!!!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 25, 2021)

That’s an incredible first go. The shape and proportions look bang on. What tap did you use for the King of Pen nib.
I look forward to seeing what you put into the “Kitless Contest” next month.


----------



## ivieli (Jan 25, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> That’s an incredible first go. The shape and proportions look bang on. What tap did you use for the King of Pen nib.
> I look forward to seeing what you put into the “Kitless Contest” next month.


The tap was for a Bock 380 housing, M10x0.5


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 25, 2021)

ivieli said:


> The tap was for a Bock 380 housing, M10x0.5


So its a Bock housing with the King of Pen swapped into it?


----------



## jalbert (Jan 25, 2021)

Flexible nib factory makes them specific for kop nibs and feeds








						B8KOPE Housing for Sailor King of Pen
					

The B8KOPE housing allows use of Sailor King of Pen fountain pen nibs in pens that use a non-converter Bock #8 housing such as the Conid Kingsize that use Bock 380 nib assemblies. Manufactured in t…




					flexiblenib.com


----------



## ivieli (Jan 25, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> So its a Bock housing with the King of Pen swapped into it?


A special Bock housing for the KOP nib as listed by jalbert.


----------



## Pierre--- (Jan 25, 2021)

A great pen indeed. Where did you get the KOP nib, salvaging it from a Sailor pen?


----------



## ivieli (Jan 25, 2021)

Pierre--- said:


> A great pen indeed. Where did you get the KOP nib, salvaging it from a Sailor pen?


No issues with the old pen, just wanted a new home for the nib.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 26, 2021)

jalbert said:


> Flexible nib factory makes them specific for kop nibs and feeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh. That explains much.
I have seen that site before. I was thinking of trying they’re specialty feed for a Zebra G calligraphy nib.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 28, 2021)

I would say well done. The top of the threads does need a bit more polishing. I use a toothbrush, after all even threads have to brush their teeth.


----------

